# Just ordered a Super Reverb from Sligo Amps.



## Cary (May 11, 2011)

I've been playing a 2x12 peavey classic 50 for about 9 years now. A great amp by most criteria and a barely acceptable amp by others. Namely the highs are too sharp and not musical, the reverb is far too subtle until you dime it, then it just gets sloppy, and the overdrive channel has no balance with the clean, always too quiet or too overdriven. 

Anyhow, it's time for a new amp. I decided that I need something that has a chime to the clean tones. My bandmate has a TwoRock sig reverb II that is amazing and makes my tele and les paul scream for more, but my wallet screams noooo. So I had to cap myself at $2500.

I took a long hard look at the ceriatone overtone series, as a cheaper version of the D style amp, but between the insane shipping and lead time (several months) just couldn't pull the trigger on one.

So back to the voxs and fenders i looked. I played pretty much every amp i could get my hands on including nearly every tube amp that fender makes and came to a conclusion that a super reverb is the perfect amp for me. Lots of big clean tone, super deep warm reverb, added bonus of tremelo, takes my route 808 pedal well, and pretty much the perfect wattage for the stages i play. Doesn't hurt either that some guy named Derek Trucks plays one too.

While shopping for pedals through kijiji I was at a guys house and played a lovely silverface from the mid 70s with no Master Volume that he blackfaced and thought it was just the best, but the guy just didn't want to sell, at any price. I played the '65 reissue, and while it sounded pretty darn good, the build quality seems pretty low in comparison to the vintage handwired ones.

I didn't want to buy someone elses problems either, so I went looking into the handwired reproduction market. Thats when I came across Sligo amps. They have solid reviews on harmony central and low prices in comparison to the competition. There aren't any reviews for their Super reverb out there, making me a little wary, but based on the reputation I thought I'd look a little closer.

I sent a e-mail to Steve Clark (who essentially is Sligo amps) with some questions about transformers, speakers etc. and he got right back to me with answers and his phone number in case I had any more questions. Called him on friday but we ended up playing phone tag for a while, so I didn't really get a chance to talk to him until today. 

Woke up around the crack of 1pm today (sunday) and gave Steve a call. No answer, but within minutes he had called me back. He builds most of his amps using weber kits as a template, swapping things out as he sees fit, but he informed me that weber isn't shipping cabs right now so he said he would build it off a Mojo kit instead. Which is no skin off my back, heyboer tranny instead of mercs, but a lower price to go with it. As of this moment I'm getting jensen c10q speakers but were going to talk on monday about putting some Alnicos in there, depending on the cost.

So far my experience is that Steve is a really genuine nice guy with a love of classic amplifiers. As is, including shipping from Virginia, I'm paying less than I would for a new pcb based reissue from long and mcquade. But what I'm getting is a hand wired, point to point, recreation of the blackface AB763 circuit Super reverb, with high quality components and best of all, the builders phone number. Might even have enough scratch left over for a strat, who knows.

I happily read off my visa number and gave him the go ahead to start building my amp.

He said it will take about 3 weeks to get this amp built, so the waiting game begins, I'm already so excited, I'm going to be freaking out once it gets a little closer to delivery day.

You folks ever dealt with Steve or similar small amp builders?

http://www.youtube.com/user/sligoamps#p/u/14/Iqrc4gm5jF8


----------



## vanderkalin (Sep 4, 2009)

I am scoping out a 59 bassman reissue, your thread is timely, I might give him a call.


----------



## Cary (May 11, 2011)

I'll definitely keep this thread alive with updates as I go through the process. I can't wait to get this sucker.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Your choice of a Super Reverb-based amp speaks volumes about you as a player. They are IMHO the prefect guitar amp, which can do just about anything. Takes pedals the best. Congrats, and keep us postd.

CT.


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

Super Reverb = best amp ever in my opinion.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

CocoTone said:


> Your choice of a Super Reverb-based amp speaks volumes about you as a player. They are IMHO the prefect guitar amp, which can do just about anything. Takes pedals the best. Congrats, and keep us postd.
> 
> CT.


I would agree that the Super Reverb (I have a '68) is such a versatile amp that you can't go wrong with the suckers. The only drawback on them is they are a back breaker to drag around. But for a home or studio based amp, can't beat them.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Will follow this thread to guage your experience with this builder and amp. Good luck and hope your tonequest is a successful one!


----------



## Cary (May 11, 2011)

Thanks for the reassurrance that i'm on the right path folks. I've played so many amps and liked something about almost all of them. What really drew me to the super is its ability to have that distinctive fender sound, super rich reverb and vibrato while still letting your guitar sound like itself. 

I'm still really nervous about buying this amp without playing it, especially considering there are no reviews out there on the Sligo super reverb. Only a couple okay quality youtube videos from his shop. However Steve has a great reputation for building an awesome deluxe and bassman, so i'm sure the super will live up to its namesake.

Can't wait...


----------



## Cary (May 11, 2011)

Little update. I've opted to go with the C10qs, the alnicos would have been about another $350, so for that kind of price difference i'll give the ceramics a try first, and if i don't like the sound i'll look into getting something else. 

Steve has been great so far, quickly answering my annoying emails.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Cary said:


> Little update. I've opted to go with the C10qs, the alnicos would have been about another $350, so for that kind of price difference i'll give the ceramics a try first, and if i don't like the sound i'll look into getting something else.
> 
> Steve has been great so far, quickly answering my annoying emails.


Those are what I put into my original '68 Super when it came time to change out the stock speakers. I think you will find they do the job very nicely


----------



## jammers5 (Mar 26, 2010)

*Sligo amps*

Hey:

I have a Sligo JTM45 clone (Combo) with KT66's in it. I absolutely LOVE this amp and sounds better than the Marshall reissues. Gives me the classic rock marshall tone I love - think "Same Old Song and Dance" by Aerosmith!

I am sure, based on my experience with the JT45 you will be please with your decision!

J5


----------



## Cary (May 11, 2011)

Nice!!! You're the first person i've actually encountered who owns one of steves amps. Sounds like a killer choice. 

What kinda speakers did you go with?

How long did it take from ordering your amp to receiving it?

what were your experiences dealing with steve? 


Any Complaints or notable features about the build quality? 
sorry for all the questions, i'm just curious.


----------



## Cary (May 11, 2011)

Little update. I emailed steve a couple days ago asking for a progress update. He replied within minutes that he had just received the chasis and was still waiting on the speakers and cab. So not much to go on, but its good to know that things are at least moving along now. 

I am bouncing off the walls waiting for this amp. The last couple gigs i've played the other guitarists were playing a two rock and a louis electric respectively, it really makes my peavey sound flat and 2 dimensional in compairison. I'm hoping this super is just the thing i need to spice up my tone. maybe that and some lessons.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Hang in there. Give us the full rundown once you get it


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Curious to see how this goes, and clips please!

Some day I will grab a champ or super reverb, a known high quality distortion pedal and see how it handles compared to my recto.


----------



## Cary (May 11, 2011)

another little update. Steve now has all the components, speakers ect. with the exception of the cab. So still playing the waiting game. The 3 weeks I was quoted expired yesterday. I don't hold it against steve though, its just the way it goes. I will keep this updated as new info reveals itself.


----------



## Cary (May 11, 2011)

All the parts are now in Steve's hands. He said he just has to button up a couple builds hes working on and should get building by the end of this week. All in all a lot slower than I was hoping, but the quick replies to my nagging emails are keeping me content. Thankfully Sligo sends their amps via UPS so the postal strike won't affect delivery time in any significant way. 

Anyone have any idea what duty is on guitar amps?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Cary said:


> All the parts are now in Steve's hands. He said he just has to button up a couple builds hes working on and should get building by the end of this week. All in all a lot slower than I was hoping, but the quick replies to my nagging emails are keeping me content. Thankfully Sligo sends their amps via UPS so the postal strike won't affect delivery time in any significant way.
> 
> Anyone have any idea what duty is on guitar amps?


Lordy, UPS is going to cost you on brokerage and duty. Although since the amp is "Made In The USA" I would asume that would be duty free. But UPS can kill you on brokerage fees, that much I know.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

$50 - $70 brokerage + 13% HST. No duty on made in USA.


----------



## Cary (May 11, 2011)

*On it's way!!!*

Amp has been shipped by fed ex (despite sligo telling me that it would be ups, not that it bothers me, just kinda weird). It was layed over yesterday in ROCKVILLE:rockon2:, Maryland. I like the sounds of that, maybe it will make a stop in Bluesville, Soultown, and Twangsburgh as well. 

Tracking info tells me it shoud be in by thursday, hopefully in time for the weekly jam night I host that night. I'll be all over posting pics and a first play review as soon as I can. 

Only a few more days of waiting.

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/s9P8pmUxUZ6PCRaknU5uG7qrrbk0vjIMkbtcRx-5_f4?feat=directlink


----------



## Cary (May 11, 2011)

*It came!!!*

So I woke up this morning (11:45 is still morning) and found a wonderful surprise on my doorstep. My Sligo super reverb has arrived. 
https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/ZtS2OIeyR28TMhYqGbnFSbqrrbk0vjIMkbtcRx-5_f4?feat=directlink
I hurredly unpacked the box (which was well packed with foam) and pulled the amp out. 
The tolex and grill cloth are flawless and look exactly how i hoped they would.
The power and rectifier tubes were well wrapped in bubbles and packed in the back of the amp, the preamp tubes already installed. So the first thing I did is drop one of the 6l6s and crack it. A quick jaunt to long and mcquade (and $65) later and I was back on track. Popped the new groove tubes in and fired it up.
https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/_NRZh82AkLk3QGABapfrYrqrrbk0vjIMkbtcRx-5_f4?feat=directlink
I tried with my G&L asat first and was really impressed with the twang you can get, with the bright switch engaged, the guit on the bridge pickup and the treble up to about 7 and a half this baby really has some spice to it.
https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/xpGQiOvdq2n8-tnYgh8--Lqrrbk0vjIMkbtcRx-5_f4?feat=directlink
The first thing i noticed is that this amp isn't as earsplittingly loud as i thought it would be, mind you i've only got it up to about 5 so far, as the roommate works nights and is still sleeping. but man oh man can it sing. 

Tried with the les paul next, and those humbuggys showed me where the volume was. I did a little dicking around with my slide and was finding exactly the derek trucks tones i wanted (can't wait to crank it and really see what she can do).

So anyhow i'm too busy playing (and obviously honeymooning) to doa comprehensive review right now, but i'll be back soon with some more impressions of this amp.
https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/K4TeQZS5K2oCYFCnlIBfDrqrrbk0vjIMkbtcRx-5_f4?feat=directlink


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Nice looking amp, give it a good workout


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Cary said:


> So I woke up this morning (11:45 is still morning) and found a wonderful surprise on my doorstep. My Sligo super reverb has arrived.
> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/ZtS2OIeyR28TMhYqGbnFSbqrrbk0vjIMkbtcRx-5_f4?feat=directlink


Did FedEx actually just leave it on your doorstep?!


----------



## Cary (May 11, 2011)

hardasmum said:


> Did FedEx actually just leave it on your doorstep?!


yeah, apparently it was shipped no signature required, i was home so no skin off my back. but kinda weird


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Congrats on a sweet looking amp. Make sure you get that replaced tube re-bias just to optimize your tone.

CT.


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

Great looking amp , Congrats


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Cary said:


> hardasmum said:
> 
> 
> > Did FedEx actually just leave it on your doorstep?!
> ...


Strange indeed! Good to see it arrived in one piece and that you're digging it. Great looking amp.


----------



## Cary (May 11, 2011)

Heres a little video I shot shortly after unboxing/retubing. I will upload one with the les paul (and with the volume cranked) tomorrow when the roommate is at work. Just a point and shoot camera mic, so nothing spectacular, but you can get the general idea. 
[video=youtube;tusZEYGb7Ms]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tusZEYGb7Ms[/video]


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Great sounding amp! How's the weight?


----------



## Cary (May 11, 2011)

davetcan said:


> Great sounding amp! How's the weight?


Thank you. The weight isnt too bad for a tube amp with 4 10"s in it. because it's tall, it can be a little awkward going up and down stairs, but not too bad at all. The shipping weight is listed at 52lbs, so its probably a couple pounds lighter than that.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

It does sound pretty good Cary - congrats on your new amp. Lord knows you're a patient man having to wait as long as you did.

P.S. Chuckled when I saw the wind blowing out your window - prairie livin', huh?


----------



## lrocs (Aug 26, 2010)

I've got a super reverb blackface, love the warm tone it has. Hope yours sounds as good, lrocs


----------

